# Pasadena, CA - #A268762 YM HANDSOME



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

This DOG - ID#A268762

Neutered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

About 2 years and 2 months old.

At the shelter since Apr 27, 2010.

This information is 1 hour old. *Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
So handsome and smart too! This big guy knows several commands and would love to go home with you today!
​For more information about this animal, call:
Pasadena Humane Society and SPCA at 626-792-7151
Ask for information about animal ID number A268762









*This DOG - ID#A268762

*Neutered male, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

About 2 years and 2 months old.

At the shelter since Apr 27, 2010.

This information is 1 hour old. *Shelter Staff made the following comments about this animal:*
So handsome and smart too! This big guy knows several commands and would love to go home with you today!


Back​For more information about this animal, call:
Pasadena Humane Society and SPCA at 626-792-7151
Ask for information about animal ID number A268762


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*THANK-YOU, PAMELA, for posting this guy for me...isn't he gorgeous??????? And he's been there TOO long ! California, GSD LOVERS : please, please--take him home ...GSD's are so faithful, smart, and make terrific best friends who are always on your side*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

mcgwnlynn said:


> *THANK-YOU, PAMELA, for posting this guy for me...isn't he gorgeous??????? And he's been there TOO long ! California, GSD LOVERS : please, please--take him home ...GSD's are so faithful, smart, and make terrific best friends who are always on your side*


Ditto that - for as long as he's been at the shelter tho' wouldn't you think that someone would have given him a name?
Bump for the handsome California boy.....:wub:
_____________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*Thanks to all who, at least, gave this guy a "look"......K-9 officer in NY took all 3 !!!!! The Vet student who posted about them is having a bit of trouble transporting, but seems to be working it out.:hug:*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*All 3*

*Sorry !!!!!!!! This post reply is for the "family of three sheps to be euthanized.." They are safe !! This one is still "STUCK BEHIND BARS" I work nights, should've gone to bed instead of posting in the wrong place !! *
* PLEASE, take a look at this guy-------he's TERRIFIC !!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*bump*


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

bump


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*bump !!!!!!!!*
*this gorgeous fellow is still stuck behind bars ! Anyone? He's been there so long! Bump!!!*


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

* bump !!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

If I was closer, I would take him


----------



## mcgwnlynn (Sep 20, 2009)

*i wish you were closer, too !! I think he's gorgeous.....*
* any transporters willing to help ? *


----------

